# Shell Rotella Oil Rebates



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

I don't wish to start an oil war debate but wanted to let folks know about Shell's rebate program. I've been using Shell Rotella T6 (blue jugs) in my diesel engines and Shell Rotella Gas Truck (red jugs) in my small engines. They are both full synthetic. The gas version I use is 5W-30. 

The 5-quart Gas Truck version was about $22 at Walmart and there's a $10 rebate available at:
https://rotella.shell.com/en_us/cou...y-mail.html#iframe=L2RpeS9PMTkwMy9mb3JtLmNmbQ

The rebate expires 6/30/2020 but they usually run a similar rebate for the second half of the year. You can get up to 4 rebates ($40).
No, I don't work for Shell but have been using their full synthetic oil for a long time with great results.

By the way, the Diesel T6 rebates are only valid if purchased from a "farm store" such as TSC (not Walmart). There's also a blue jug "multi-vehicle" T6 version (API-SN rated) but I've never shopped for it and not sure about rebates.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Good to see others using Rotella Gas Truck.

I stocked up last month when it was on clearance nationally at Autozone for $2/qt, and Shell had a similar additional $2/qt rebate at the time. Autozone also had a $7 off $30 promo at the time too, so if the rebate comes in, I was essentially paid to take the oil from them.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I use 5W30 Full Synthetic …. I do not see the viscosity on this, but am going to Walmart later today anyways … will check out Shell Rotela Gas Truck Engine Oil.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks for the heads-up! I have been using Mobil1 5W-20 in my RAV4. I see they sell a 5W-20 version of this as well. I have a few bottles of my current stuff still, but the price is tough to beat on this, may I'll have to try it. It's looking like the $22 is a normal price on Walmart's site, not a sale price. 

FYI, there's a $2 rebate on individual quarts, if you want smaller amounts. Though it says limit 4 rebates, so if doing individual quarts, presumably you max out at $8-back.


----------



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

oneacer said:


> I use 5W30 Full Synthetic …. I do not see the viscosity on this, but am going to Walmart later today anyways … will check out Shell Rotela Gas Truck Engine Oil.


It's available in 0W-20, 5W-20 and 5W-30. 
I also use 5W-30....good stuff.


----------



## DuffyJr (Oct 15, 2015)

I checked Auto Zone and they were out. I seen TSC has it for $18 for a 5 quart jug if you have one, going to pickup a couple jugs later this week, $8 for a 5qt jug is to hard to pass up.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks for the tip! I actually just went right by our TSC yesterday. That's what I get for not checking first. Guess I have another trip to make.

(Edit: Checked our local TSC ad on their site, looks like the $18 price is good until Feb 23rd)


----------



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

RedOctobyr said:


> Thanks for the tip! I actually just went right by our TSC yesterday. That's what I get for not checking first. Guess I have another trip to make.
> 
> (Edit: Checked our local TSC ad on their site, looks like the $18 price is good until Feb 23rd)


One option with TSC is to order online and have it shipped to your store at no cost. That way you can get the quantity you want and pick it up at your leisure. At least, that's possible with my local TSC. 

Top quality full synthetic oil at $8 (after rebate) for five quarts is just too good to pass up, IMO.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

https://shop.advanceautoparts.com/p...3-P?navigationPath=L1*14926|L2*15035|L3*16079


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> https://shop.advanceautoparts.com/p...3-P?navigationPath=L1*14926|L2*15035|L3*16079


That's $10 per QUART, or $8/qt after the rebate.

The Walmart deal is for a 5 quart jug for $12 after rebate, or $2.40/qt.

Tractor Supply Company's deal is for $8 after rebate for the 5 quart jug, or $1.60/qt.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Yep just posting a price and location that sells it if needed locally and quickly. Walmart and TSC is the way to go for price deal.


Walmart has a qood quart price too if you just need a quick [email protected] $5.45


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Glad I never made it to Walmart the other day …. Now I can grab the TSC deal at 18.00 for the 5qt., minus the 10.00 rebate … I really like the final 8.00 price …. grabbing a couple for my shelf stock …


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

I'd appreciate some information on what they mean by "gas truck". Is there something that makes it less desirable for other (non-diesel) vehicles?


----------



## DuffyJr (Oct 15, 2015)

Tony P. said:


> I'd appreciate some information on what they mean by "gas truck". Is there something that makes it less desirable for other (non-diesel) vehicles?


Just marketing. A couple years back Rotella dropped the gas rating on a lot of their diesel oils, so they came out with multi-vehicle T6 but it doesn't have the high ZDDP since it has to meet SN and now they came out with the Gas Truck.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Tony P. said:


> I'd appreciate some information on what they mean by "gas truck". Is there something that makes it less desirable for other (non-diesel) vehicles?



I can help on that. 

Gas Truck (Gasoline Engines class) is more than great for snow blowers. 

Diesel engines have a problem with crud (acid but also carbon). In order to deal with it, diesel engine oil is beefed up and costs more as a result. Shell, Chevron, Texaco (or whoever they are now) all have massive Industrial as well as passenger car engine offerings (and greases and gear lubes).

Castrol and Penzoil etc are purely in the passenger car/cycle end. They don't have Industrial/Commercial offerings so you don't see those terms used by them, they don't have it. 

Diesel Engine Oil non syn is really good oil if you don't have temp issue (we do so I don't use it) . 

Rotella Syn Diesel is major overkill for a snowblower, but if you get it at a good price and or use it in your Auto as well at cold temps it works better for easy spin, nothign wrong with it. 

Me? I use Mobile 4T, is readily available, you don't use much of it and I ran it in the cycles and now the Ural (its air cooled oriented which applies to snow blower engines) 

I change Blower oil once every 5 years as its synthetic and you don't use up the syn oil in that time (probably not regular r oil either but the syn lets the machine spin over for start a lot easier) and mine is kept in a unheated shed. 

Hope that helps. If you store in heated place then any oil within the viscosity range is going to do fine.


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

RC20 said:


> I change Blower oil once every 5 years as its synthetic and you don't use up the syn oil in that time (probably not regular r oil either but the syn lets the machine spin over for start a lot easier) and mine is kept in a unheated shed.


RC20, from your entire post I can see you probably know what I'm about to say but I'm posting this so others wouldn't misinterpret your comment.

There are several reasons why engine oil is changed, including:

Loss or breakdown of viscosity,
Contaminant buildup.

Synthetic oils maintain viscosity much longer than conventional oils allowing longer oil change intervals. However, synthetic oil can do little more than conventional to deal with contaminants in the oil. Instead, oil filters minimize contaminant buildup. Some snow blowers use oil filters and, those that do can go longer between oil changes when using synthetic oil. For those snow blowers (and other small engines) that don't have an oil filter, the regular oil filter change interval should be used irrespective of whether synthetic or conventional oil is used in order to minimize problems from contaminants.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Tony P. said:


> I'd appreciate some information on what they mean by "gas truck". Is there something that makes it less desirable for other (non-diesel) vehicles?


I was curious too. Yesterday Google turned up this for me. Sort of a Q&A from Shell about the Gas Truck oil, on Bob Is The Oil Guy. Maybe not perfect, but I found it helpful. 

https://www.bobistheoilguy.com/forums/ubbthreads.php/topics/4997057/shell-rotella-gas-truck-synthetic-engine-oil-q-a-answers


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Tony P:


No problem with discussion and disagreement. My background is diesel fire pump and generator maintenance, including a Duetz out Clark Air base way, 50 hour changes with a strainer (not a filter). 20,000+ some hours estimated on it. Sometimes the USAF guys changed it when the were suppose to and they had a lame one who just did lip service. 

Oil filter does not change things, it gets big stuff but no contaminants. 

Our Passsat Diesel has a special EP synthetic, 10,000 mile recommended regardless of use. 

The protection is in the oil for acid and the various additives that will deplete out. 

Based on hours of use? 5 years is fine. I didn't jump into it, been creeping up on it until abut 2008 or so when I settled in on 5 and just because I get nervous at that point. 

Good oil has good packages and synthetic is less prone to breakdown though that is high temp related and the Blower does not see high temps (syn huge help with the spin when cold)


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

RC20, thanks for the follow-up. I believe we’re generally in agreement. Most snow blower manuals suggest oil changes after some number of hours of use or annually. Like you, I believe that hours of use (similar to miles for a vehicle) is the preferred interval and if that’s 5 years for your situation, that’s good. I change my oil when I prep for storage, not because I think it’s necessary but because I find it easy to do and one less thing to think about.

I agree that synthetic motor oil additives generally provide excellent, long term protection for acids, allowing for longer change intervals.

However, let’s also note the issue of other engine contaminants which is one of the two major reasons for changing oil. (The other being viscosity breakdown.) Contaminants include:

Dirt and dust: Dirt and dust find their way into the engine through the air intake particularly in small engines where air filters provide minimal protection. Over time, dirt and dust act as abrasives that can seriously damage an engine.

Metal: Normal wear produces small particles that become suspended in the oil and are circulated within the engine. This is particularly true of small engines where machine precision and tolerances are not up the standards of vehicles and other expensive equipment. Over time, dirt and dust create even larger metal particles.

Combustion by-products: Small engines are notorious for incomplete combustion which creates a residue of soot and carbon.

I mentioned engine contaminants because I think it’s important to the discussion to do so, not because of concern the snow blower will die if oil isn’t changed timely. The fact is that engines on snow blowers are probably the longest lasting components and that it will take years of overdue oil changes for the engine to go. Snow blowers often need repair long before the engine becomes the issue.


----------



## DuffyJr (Oct 15, 2015)

I was always told the most important filter on an engine is the air filter and since neither of my blowers have one or oil filters I'm not extending my drain intervals. I know in the winter there is not a lot of dust blowing around but for what it cost to do an oil change on a blower I'll continue the annual changes. My old MTD gets conventional because after 24 years I don't want to take a chance on a synthetic getting in there and start cleaning things and end up with a leak, my last change on that cost $1.99 for some Formula Shell from Menards. My newer SS gets synthetic because that's what I started using after the first 5 hours, that doesn't cost much because my car takes 4.5 quarts so I always have half full quarts laying around. 



As Kenny Loggins says "do what you like".


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@duffy,

My 60 and 70's blowers with original Tech., as well as all my blowers, generator, mowers, etc., all get the *Full Synthetic* 5W30 , never a leak of any kind and never a puff of smoke. They start right up in cold weather just fine.

BTW, when you fill out the rebate, you are allowed up to four quantity on the 5 quart, as on the receipt. You attach a copy to the electronic rebate form, and they will give you the 10 each for as many ( up to four ) as on the receipt, even though the form has a check box for only the one product. I literally called Shell to confirm, as I bought a couple for stock on hand and wanted to make sure.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Good points in the dust. Ours is non existent. I worked on a lot of marine engines that had no filter because on the water there is no dust either. 

Changing the oil does not affect life though. They ran studies on diesel and once the engine had ingested a cup of dirt total, rebuild time. It ate up the top end as it came through. Oil changes were not a factor. 

As they are splash lubricated, if there is debris it does not get into the bearings. 

As noted, the Duetz despite being a diesel and an air cooled one at that had a filter basket and no filter. I was prepared to replace the head and rings, it simply had no wear so left as was and it went on for thousands or hours after that. 

Better to do it too often than to just buy it and neglect it and its a good chance to connect with the machine and go over things. 

I tend to take mine for granted though now I have quit work it will get more attention (neighbor would do my blowing if it was a work week last year or two) 

Biggest key is good oil and I am a full synthetic guy as we do see snow down to zero and -5 at times. 

As noted when a car mfg tells you 10,000 mile oil change and its a diesel you have a lot more latitude than you think.


----------



## DuffyJr (Oct 15, 2015)

Ok guys I feel bad if you bought some of the Gas Truck at TSC after January 1st and submitted the rebate, it appears they are not going to honor it saying TSC was not an approved vendor. This isn't the first time SOPUS has had issues with rebates.


TSC is not the only one, Walmart and Auto Zone are being denied as well after January 1st. I guess $18 for 5 quarts of synthetic is not a bad deal but I'm taking my back, I guess it's a principle thing with me.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@duffy,

Really? … That would not be allowed here in the state of CT, and I spoke to them (Shell) on the phone when I sent in my rebate via electronic along with receipt. 

They also state that TSC ( Tractor Supply) is one of the approved vendors on their Rebate Site.

Mine was approved and am waiting for the rebate.

Sure, even at 18.00 it is a good price for 5 quarts of Full Synthetic oil, but 8.00 is way better ….  .

I guarantee, I will be getting my rebate as they have stated for my 2 units I purchased (as they allow for 4).….


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Hmmm, thanks for the heads up. I ordered online from TSC the other day, for in-store pickup, I was going to pick them up this weekend. But now maybe that plan has to change. 

I can't get a clear answer from the rebate site, on whether TSC is an approved vendor. They don't have a straightforward list of companies that you can read through. I can only find a link for finding a participating retailer: 
https://rotellapromo.shell.com/diy/O1903/storelocator/

But when I go there, I put in my zip code, and I get "No results found". I thought maybe the website was broken, it also showed nothing for NYC (zip 10001). I wanted somewhere out West, so I tried Billings, Montana (59101), and suddenly it *did* show retailers, listing "Shipton'S Big R" locations. That company is listed in the "Select participating retailers" list. 

For curiosity, I looked up Tractor Supply Company on TSC's site, and they also have a store in Billings. But that's not shown in the Participating Retailer's search results. 

So I'm confused as to what retailers are included, and whether Shell's site is "broken" (ie- searches are not showing Retailers that are included in their drop-down list), or whether their site is just really misleading. Why would you include a company in the Select Participating Retailers drop-down list, if they're not actually included in the rebate? 

TSC has a 30 day return policy. I guess you could buy the oil, submit the rebate form, and see if it gets approved within the 30 days. 

PS- TSC's site shows an end-of-season sale, in-store only, Feb 1 & 2, 15% off your entire purchase (excluding clearance). If that really means that everything is 15% off, then the oil would even be a bit cheaper, coming out to $5.30 for 5 quarts, if the rebate goes through.


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

Seems strange to me. The Rotella online rebate form shows Tractor Supply as a participating retailer.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

https://rotella.shell.com/en_us/locator.html

Just type in a zip code to see Tractor Supply show up if in that area, such as Farmington, CT 06032, as there is a store located there, and it shows up as a dealer for there Shell Products.

@Red …. When you fill out the rebate form, you will see Tractor Supply in the drop down list under Select Participating Retailer.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks oneacer. What's confusing to me is that their participating retailer search tool for the rebate shows different results: 
https://rotella.shell.com/en_us/coupons-rebates-and-sweepstakes/10-back-by-mail.html#iframe=L2RpeS9PMTkwMy9zdG9yZWxvY2F0b3Iv

When I try zip code 06032 there, I get No Results Found. 

I agree that from the drop-down it sure seems like TSC should be part of the rebate. But that goes against what DuffyJr found out from Shell, and I don't get TSC results from that Participating Retailers search, so I'm unsure what to think. I may just try buying it at TSC, submit the rebate quickly, and see what happens.


----------



## DuffyJr (Oct 15, 2015)

I know it shows up for some and not others. When I filled out the form on Jan 14 TSC was there, when I go back to that drop down it is no longer there. Also when searching on the check status site it comes up and tells me Invalid Not purchased at correct store.


For some reason I can't get the link to post correctly. Search for Shell rebate status.

I see Tractor Supply is there but I don't think that is the same as TSC.

If you have the confirmation email use the confirmation number and your last name.



Over at bob is the oil guy a lot of people are getting the same response.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I will tell you that when I filled out my rebate, it stated TSC as well as Tractor Supply, which I found weird, as TSC is in fact Tractor Supply Co.. Now they are just showing Tractor Supply..... strange.

I will be calling them Monday to double check, as they are closed on the weekend, since all this controversy issue has been brought up.

There Rebate line phone is 1-866-707-6737

@Red … are you sure you are in the United States site, and not the Canada site … look up in the right corner.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Yup, I'm on the US site. DuffyJr, I at least thought that TSC would be the same as Tractor Supply Company. But perhaps there's a "technical" difference (something like one is online sales, and the other is in-store, etc).


----------



## DuffyJr (Oct 15, 2015)

Maybe I should try resubmitting it again and select Tractor Supply, I always thought the were the same but why list them as TSC and Tractor Supply.


I just submitted it using Tractor Supply but the receipt clearly says TSC as well as TractorSupply.com so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Well, I know they list Tractor Supply as an authorized retailer, and my receipt I sent them electronically said Tractor Supply Co. on it, so there is no question in my mind.

 … If they want me to re-submit, no problem, but bottom line, they will be giving me my rebate.

I'll call them Monday and post back here. I'll wait on resubmitting until I talk to them.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Just Google Tractor Supply … There is only one company that comes up, Tractor Supply Co. (TSC)


Update: TSC is a Canadian company operated in Ontario, Canada.

It is not affiliated with the USA operated chain of Tractor Supply Co.

Talk about really weird, probably a dilemma for Shell in this Rebate. I think I will just re-submit the Rebate now, then when I call them Monday, they will have all the (my) updated rebate information in there system in front of them upon my call in case they need it.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tractor_Supply_Company


----------



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

Darn....I have pending rebates from 2019 and January 2020 from Walmart and TSC. I noticed they only offered the T6 rebate from "farm stores" such as TSC but not Walmart unless you had Walmart perform the oil change service.

Please keep us posted....I'd think this was a simple mistake on Shell's web site. They've been running these rebates for a few years and I've never had an issue.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@Rod,

I still see Tractor Supply as an Authorized Participating Retailer in their drop down menu list on their Rebate Form, but do not see Walmart as one.

I would be calling them Monday if I were you, and press the issue, as here in the States, it is Tractor Supply Co., not affiliated with the TSC stores in Ontario … confusing indeed..... and I know they recently changed there site regarding Authorized Retailers.


----------



## 3vanman (Nov 21, 2017)

I live in Canada, and just checked out this offer. NAPA and Canadian Tire are both referenced in "FIND YOUR NEAREST PARTICIPATING LOCATIONS".
And the promotion runs January 1, 2020 to June 30th, 2020.
If your in Canada and a Rotella user, maybe check it out..we all know Canadian Tire and NAPA offer competitive pricing.
And no, I have no affiliation with Shell or Rotella, I'm just a 67 year old looking for ways to save money... 
https://rotella.shell.com/en_ca/cou....html#iframe=L2RpeS9PMTkxMy9zdG9yZWxvY2F0b3Iv


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Bought mine at Tractor Supply today, and submitted my rebate. Hopefully they've got the hiccups worked out, and it goes through smoothly.


----------



## DuffyJr (Oct 15, 2015)

I did resubmit the rebate under Tractor Supply after being turned down for TSC and I just noticed today is says it's "In Process" so hopefully I will get my $10.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

I have sent in mail-in rebates for oil, tires, beer, you name it.
I have NEVER gotten a check from ANY of them.
A mail-in rebate offer is DOA for me.


----------



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

I submitted a 2019 rebate the first week of January and received my $30 rebate yesterday. I expect to receive the rebate for my 2020 purchase in the next week or so.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Update: 

I purchased 2 - 5QT. units, from Tractor Supply here in Connecticut. I submitted it twice, thinking that each submission was for one unit. Note, that I entered at the time of submission under TSC as the retailer, which was in there list on the rebate on-line form. I called the Rebate Center at the time, to verify that I needed to do it twice , or just one submission. They informed me that only one submission was needed, and that they would take the 2 purchases, as per the receipt, and it would be accounted for.

About a week ago, I went on-line to check the status of those Rebates with the Confirmation no., and it said it was denied due to not using an authorized retailer. ???

I then re-submitted it a few days ago, and now the drop down for the authorized retailer does not show TSC anymore, but only Tractor Supply, and that is what I selected, along with my receipt showing Tractor Supply Co.. (Note TSC is a Canadian firm, and not related to Tractor Supply here in the states, although Tractor Supply here in the States (very confusing), uses TSC on there signage.

I went today to check the status on-line of my most recent filled out rebate form, and it showed Unable to Locate, and to call the phone number. I called that number, and the lady told me that she sees it, and it shows being in Processing, and they show the quantity of 2. (i.e. 20.00 rebate) as per the receipt.

She was not aware of the confusion of TSC and Tractor Supply, but since they removed TSC and left Tractor Supply on their Rebate on-line form as Authorized Retailers, says to me that someone was certainly aware of it.

Needless to say, I will periodically be checking on this rebate, and come back here if I have further developments. I do not expect any other issues, but you never know.


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

oneacer said:


> About a week ago, I went on-line to check the status of those Rebates with the Confirmation no., and it said it was denied due to not using an authorized retailer. ???
> now the drop down for the authorized retailer does not show TSC anymore, but only Tractor Supply, and that is what I selected, along with my receipt showing Tractor Supply Co.


 

Same situation here. Did resubmission today so lets keeping working on the hoop-jumping together. Funny how these "misunderstandings" seem to always end up in their favor.
Would you please post the rebate center phone# to reach a person? The general number does not allow human contact.


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

Apparently games are happening throughout this rebate program.
Both tractor supply and autozone.

https://www.bobistheoilguy.com/foru...re-shell-rotella-gas-truck-rebate#Post5336646


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

It's been a while since I've done a mail-in rebate. But when they were more common, I had good success with them, as long as I did things properly on my side (mail it in within the questionably-short deadline, etc). Hopefully they'll honor these properly. Just checked on mine, it says In Process, which is at least better than Rejected or something.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Just received a call back from Shell Rotella regarding Rebate. It appears this person was aware of the TSC issue, and verified my recent Rebate was indeed in the system, and is being processed for the 2 unit (20.00) Rebate.


----------



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

Shell is the world's third largest company and they're not intentionally trying to avoid paying a $10 rebate by playing "games". I've been taking advantage of their rebates for several years without any problems and I'm sure any issues are related to a faulty computer program. I do track my rebates and wouldn't hesitate to contact them if there's any issue but I wouldn't assume Shell is trying to deny a valid rebate claim.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@cpchriste,

1-866-707-6737


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

oneacer said:


> @*cpchriste*,
> 
> 1-866-707-6737


Thank you. Somehow I think others will thank you as well.


----------



## DuffyJr (Oct 15, 2015)

I just checked and the Invalid TSC submission now says it has been mailed, it must be total chaos at that rebate center. Kind of like our managers meetings at work.


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

DuffyJr said:


> I just checked and the Invalid TSC submission now says it has been mailed, it must be total chaos at that rebate center. Kind of like our managers meetings at work.


Same situation here. So they apparently self-corrected their error. That at least is a positive action on their part. Now I just need to see the check delivered.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Update ….

I just received my check in the mail today for 20.00 …. Much quicker than I thought, and it appears they have sorted it all out at there end … 

What a great deal, and I may grab a couple more before the end of the Rebate in June, as you are allowed 4 qty..


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Cool! Double check, though. I thought it was one rebate per address. Might need to get slightly creative to submit another rebate form.


----------



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

rod330 said:


> I submitted a 2019 rebate the first week of January and received my $30 rebate yesterday. I expect to receive the rebate for my 2020 purchase in the next week or so.


And I received my 2020 rebate today....all is good.


----------



## DuffyJr (Oct 15, 2015)

cpchriste said:


> Same situation here. So they apparently self-corrected their error. That at least is a positive action on their part. Now I just need to see the check delivered.


Check came today, sorry to get every one worked up.


Took about a month which isn't bad so hang in there guys.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@Red,



> Void for residents of RI or where prohibited by law. *Limit four (4) rebates per person, household or address (e-mail and physical).*


The restriction is only for four rebates. I.E., you could buy 2 and send in rebate, then buy 2 more in the period and submit with no issues, as long as you do not exceed the 4 quantity.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Awesome, thanks. Glad I remembered wrong!


----------



## DuffyJr (Oct 15, 2015)

Now the one I resubmitted under Tractor Supply says Processing, I suppose I should call them and tell them to cancel it or wait and if I get it just tear it up.


----------



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

Don't forget to submit your online rebate for the second half of 2020--- rebate period from July 1 to December 15, 2020. This is the $10 rebate per 5 quart jug of Shell Gas Truck Engine Oil. You can qualify for up for $40 per period BUT MAKE SURE you buy from one of the farm store retailers on their list, such as Tractor Supply. Walmart is not honored, for example.









Diesel Motor Oil Coupons, Rebates and Sweepstakes


We believe your hard work should be rewarded. So when it’s time for your next Shell ROTELLA® diesel oil purchase, be sure to check here for our current diesel motor oil coupons and offers that let you save on our products, oil change appointments, and more.




rotella.shell.com


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

That's great, did not know it was still going on for the rest of the year ... I will check my reserve stock ... 

BTW, .... I was at Tractor Supply yesterday, and picked up 2 gallons (really only needed one) of there Bar and Chain oil, but it was on sale @ 2 gallons for 12.00 ... I could not resist, and will have Bar and Chain oil for a long time to come. ..... Someone else posted that there area was 2 for 10.00, but in CT it is 2 for 12.00, still a very good deal.


----------

